# "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung



## D3LU (8. September 2017)

*"NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*

Hi,

ich möchte gerne "Dateien" an "einem" zentralen Ort speichern, aber aus Gründen von Kosten(Stromverbrauch), Laustärke usw. das ganze eher On-demand(also z.B. mit WOL und "autoshutdown").
In letzter Zeit habe ich mich ein wenig in die Materie eingearbeitet und habe schon mit Nextcloud, samba, dlna server, openmediavault, ssh filesystem und ähnlichem herumgespielt.

Konkret wäre der Plan:

- 1 vServer gemietet und darauf Nextcloud installiert (immer an, cloud) (ich erspare mir dann Lücken im Router mit offenen Ports oder so)
    für alles was ich unterwegs so gebrauchen könnte & Sicherung von Handy via Nextcloud App
- 1 Raspberry Pi 2 Mod B (immer an, nur lokal) mit SMB Share 
    für alles was man eigentlich immer im Zugriff braucht (zB KeePass DB, SSH keys, sonstiger Kleinkram)
- 1 NAS / Server lokal (on demand, nur lokal) mit SMB Share
    für Bilder, Musik, Videos und Dokumente u.ä. (sowie auch Sicherung "lokaler Arbeitsdateien")

Als Clients die komplette Palette: Windows, Linux, Android Geräte

Dann hätte ich es mit Backup einfach.
Ich könnte dann Raspberry-Share mit Rsync o.ä. automatisch auf NAS sichern. Nextcloud das eine Verzeichnis von meinem User auch auf die NAS sichern. Rest wäre ehh alles auf der NAS... (PC, Laptop usw wären dann nur noch mit OS, Programme sowie Spiele, das könnte man gelegentlich mit Clonezilla als komplettes Image sichern und wenn nicht halt Aufwand aber kein großer Verlust)
Die NAS könnte ich dann ganz einfach auf externe USB Platten sichern.(und diese dann irgendwo auf Arbeit in meinem Schreibtisch beim Bruder oder sonstwo lagern; zum Beispiel je Eine (bzw ein Set) gelagert und Eine da zum sichern und dann regelmäßig tauschen)

Jetzt wäre die erste Frage ob das Konzept so funktioniert, Sicher ist und Sinn macht?

Und dann zum Hauptpunkt.

Was nehme ich als "1 NAS / Server lokal (on demand, nur lokal)"?

Richtig gut Gefallen würde mir HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8 Celeron G1610T 4GB RAM(noch besser mit mehr RAM und nem Xeon^^ is aber zu kostspielig) HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8, Celeron G1610T, 4GB RAM (819185-421) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
Synology DiskStation DS216J Synology DiskStation DS216J Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU finde ich auch ein interessantes Gerät (mit der 215J hatte ich schon mal spielen bzw. antesten dürfen, aber scheint es nichtmehr zugeben)
Aber die zernudel ich wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit falls die WOL und autoshutdown überhaupt könnten, da die für immer an gedacht sind?

Also muss ich vermutlich selbst was bauen da "standard" Bauteile eher für an, standby/aus, an usw. ausgelegt sind?
Evtl. könnte wohl auch mein Eigenbau "Windows Home Server 2011" herhalten, zumindest als Spender? Ich mag Windows Home Server nichtmehr und Supportende war ja wohl ohnehin 12.04.2016. Der war auch schon mit WOL und Lightsout Addon Lights-Out PC Energieverwaltung | Green-IT konfiguriert.
Der besteht aber aus wirklich altem Zeug (leider teilweise auch günstig, da Geld knapp), das meiste davon waren Teile die mir zu schwach für den Haupt-PC wurden.
Unter anderem wären da 2*2GB DDR3 1333, Athlon II x2 255, 760GM-P34 (FX), 4 WD10EZEX (mittlerweile zwischen 1,5 Jahre und 4 Monate in Benutzung, ich meine damit nicht Laufzeit sondern eingebaute Zeit, aber jeweils neu gekauft), 60GB SSD für OS
Netzteil wäre aber dann wohl für die Tonne, hatte hier im Forum schonmal intensive Beratung dazu und würde so eins nicht nochmal kaufen^^

Also die Platten würde ich schon gerne nutzen egal welche Lösung, da die von SMART her noch unauffällig sind. 2 im NAS aber kein Raid lohnt ja nicht in meinem Fall und die anderen 2 für Backup in z.b: Inateck FE3001

Ist in dem geplanten Nutzungsszenario ECC-Ram ein "must" oder "nice to" have?
Muss ich irgendwas beachten?
Soll ich einfach einfach den Windows Home Server mit neuem OS versehen und nutzen bis der verreckt (hätte ja backups) dann muss ich aber unter Umständen das ganze relativ bald ein 2. mal machen und dann stellte sich die gleiche Frage?
Ich weiß auch nicht ob es Sinn macht so altes Zeug mit neuem zu kombinieren (wahrscheinlich könnte ich dann ehh ger nix davon nutzen wenn es ohne ECC nicht ginge oder das Board durch Sinvolleres getauscht werden soll, ausser Gehäuse), vermutlich nicht mehr? Ich möchte gerne doppelt Geld ausgeben vermeiden...
Gibt es Erfahrungen zum HP? Falls der das geplante Nutzungsszenario doch überstehen könnte, könnte man da auch einfach eventuell mal später nen günstigen gebrauchten Xeon reinstecken? (oder sollte man das tunlichst bleiben lassen selbst wenn es ginge?)
Falls eine fertige NAS WOL oder ähnliches anbietet, dann sollten da natürlich keine NAS Platten rein sondern eher normale Platten weil sonst sterben für 24/7 ausgelegte Platten, da nicht allzuoft ganz aus sein mögen, oder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Grüße
D3LU


----------



## fotoman (8. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett LÃ¶sung? mÃ¶chte aber on-demand Nutzung*

Nur mal meine Meinung dazu (gibt ja schon massenweise Threads zu dem Thema):

@Stromverbauch
weder aus finanzieller Sicht noch aus Umweltsicht macht es sinn, sich einen vServer zu mieter (ja, der braucht auch Strom). Natürlich muss das NAS keine 24/7 laufen oder im Urlaub aktiv sein.  Es aber bei Anwesenheit regelmäßig runter und hoch zu fahren, finde ich nicht wirklich praktisch. Soll es billig und unpraktisch sein, kann ich auch eine USB-Platte an den Router oder den PC hängen.

WoL geht ja nicht automatisch, das muss also jeder User verstehen und entsprechend handeln. Ich finde schon die Zeiten, bei meiner Platten zumm Hochfahren aus dem Energiesparmodus im NAS benötigen, unerträglich lange. Bei mir sind das 16W Unterschied (4 ältere Platten). Da spare ich leiber anderswo die max. 9 Euro im Jahr wie täglich mehrmals auf die Schnarchplatten zu warten.

@ vServer
überlege Dir halt, wozu Du die Datenablage benötigst. Wirklich arbeiten wollte ich mit den Daten dort von zu Hause aus nicht. Also ist ent wede ein automatiscer Sync fällig, in  Magenta XXL Anschluss (o.Ä. mit FTTH) oder man wartet bei jeder Speicheraktion. Je nach Datenmenge reicht auch ein Webhosting mit NextCloud.

@Raspi
nun ja, wenn 10-20 MB/s reichen, mag das etwas sein. Auch ein RapPi braucht Strom. kann sowas nicht Dein Router übernehmen? Oer ein Tablet, das dauerhaft als WLan-Radio irgendwo im Haus steht? Oder halt ein gut konfiguriertes NAS, welches die so benötigten Daten von der SSD lädt, womit die Platten aus bleiben.

@Als Clients die komplette Palette: Windows, Linux, Android Geräte
Da musst Du halt sehen, wie Du mit den gewünschten Programmen auf das NAS zugreifen kannst. Andriod ist mittlerweile fast so schlimm wie iOS und unterstützt sowas nicht einfach mit jeder Applikation.



> Die NAS könnte ich dann ganz einfach auf externe USB Platten sichern


Wenn das NAS dies mitmacht UND Du auch immer daran denkst. Ich sichere mein QNap per Windows-Client über den PC. da weiss ich wenigstens, was genau passiert und dass ich zu 100% an die Daten mit jedem Endgerät wieder ran komme.



> @Was nehme ich als "1 NAS / Server lokal (on demand, nur lokal)"?


Du machst Dir Gedanken üner den Stromverbrauch und willst dann für die genannten Anwendungen einen Xeon mit >4GB Ram? Das muss ich nicht verstehen. Und das ganze dann "nur" für 2 HDDs.



> Also muss ich vermutlich selbst was bauen da "standard" Bauteile eher für an, standby/aus, an usw. ausgelegt sind?


Bessere NAS sind durchaus QoS fähig. Was soll da "anders" ausgelegt sein, außer den Platten.

Ich bastele mir gerade eni NAS aus meinem Alt-PC, um mein QNap TS-412 zu ersetzen/ergänzen.

Basis ist zunächst mein alter HP m8180.de mit Q6600 und 8GB Ram. Der Stomverbrauch liegt mit einer Platte bei ca. 100W. Das ist mit aber vollkomen egal. Einmal kurz gerechnet und schon muss das Teil gut 5 Jahre mit meinem (ansatzweise beknanten) Nutzungszenario laufen, um durch den gesparten Stromverbrauch die Kosten für ein neues QNap TS-431P oder DS-416J einzusparen. Die Umweltkosten für die Stromerzeugung könnte man locker gegen die aufrechnen, den alten PC zu verschrotten und ein Fertig-NAS zu produzieren.

Selbst, wenn mir der Rechner zu laut wird oder kaputt geht, kaufe ich eher einen gebrauchten Business-PC wie einen Proliant. Das liegt aber auch an dem Bestand an HW, der bei mir noch so herum fliegt. Auf einem i3-2120 (oder i3-3220) mit 16 GB Ram könnte ich auch locker ein paar VMs laufen lassen oder Videos transcoden.

Ein neuer Server müsste dann schon eine für mich interessante Ausstattung haben (ECC, >= 16GB Ram, Rechenleistung für ein paar VMs), und dann bin ich schnell bei 500 Euro ohne Platten.



> Ist in dem geplanten Nutzungsszenario ECC-Ram ein "must" oder "nice to" have?


Welches OS? Mit ZFS wäre es wohl sinnvoll (aber auch mehr Ram), mit Ext4 oder NTFS m.M.n. nicht. Es ist immer noch ein Heim-NAS, da machen für mich noch nicht einmal die Mehrkosten für RAID5 Sinn, schon eher die für eine USV, falls das Netzteil oder gar die Hausversorgung nicht allzu gut sind. Wenn Du natürlich alles zusammen absichern möchtet (Prüfsummen inkl. Reparaturmöglichkeit für defekte Daten), dann macht ECC (zusamme mit ZFS o.Ä., zur Not auch RAID5) durchaus Sinn.



> Soll ich einfach einfach den Windows Home Server mit neuem OS versehen und nutzen bis der verreckt (hätte ja backups) dann muss ich aber unter Umständen das ganze relativ bald ein 2. mal machen und dann stellte sich die gleiche Frage?


Rechnest Du mit dem HW-Ausfall? Ist Deine Hardware so schrottig? Mein oben erwähnter PC ist von 2007, stand jetzt 5 Jahre ohne Strom unter dem Tisch und läuft selbst mit Win 10 problemlos (von der Lautstärke mal abgesehen). Entweder, er steigt morgen aus, dann war es das halt. Oder er läuft noch 5 Jahre. Bis auf gerade zu schreibende Daten erwarte ich dabei keinen Datenausfall, und die liegen ja noch auf der Quelle.



> Falls eine fertige NAS WOL oder ähnliches anbietet, dann sollten da natürlich keine NAS Platten rein sondern eher normale Platten weil sonst sterben für 24/7 ausgelegte Platten, da nicht allzuoft ganz aus sein mögen, oder?


20 Euro für 4 TB sparen, u.U. mehr Strombedarf (was willst Du in einem NAS mit GBit Anbindung mit einer 7200er Platte, die dazu auch noch lauter ist?). Nun gut, WD Blue anstatt WD Red wenn es max. 4 TB werden sollen. Das spart dann aktuell -19 Euro.

In meinem QNap sind seit 2012 immer nur Desktop-Platten aus diversen ext. Gehäusen verbaut, natürlich geht das auch. Neu würde ich mir aber derzeit nur WD Red kaufen, da sie am leisesten und spromsparensten sind. Und da in den Q6600 eine 8 TB Platte kommt, gibt es bei WD keine Alternative. U.U. gibt es auch nur ein e 4 TB WD Red + 8TB Seagate Archival v2. 30 Euro Aufpreis für 4 TB, da ich sowieso auf dem NAS überwiegend unveränderliche Daten abgelegt habe.


----------



## D3LU (9. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett LÃ¶sung? mÃ¶chte aber on-demand Nutzung*

Vielen Dank für deine Meinung.

Die 3 Sachen wäre nicht als oder gemeint sondern alle 3 in Kombination.
Mit dem Raspi den ich ehh schon zum damit experimentieren hatte wollte ich das Warten bei WoL ausgleichen, also zumindest für kleine Dateien wie eben KeePass DB u.ä Dinge die ich immer brauche aber auf mehreren Geräten...
Den Server habe ich auch bereits als Testserver für Webanwendungen bzw. Apps. Mir ist klar, dass der Strom braucht aber das ist ehh im Preis einbegriffen, der war mal so nen Sonderpreisangebot und ich kann den irgendwie seit Monaten immer wieder zum ursprünglichen Preis verlängern. Die Überlegung hier ist halt, dass ich wenn der als Cloud genutzt wird in dem Sinne mein lahmes Internet zu Hause umgehen kann, bzw Handy unterwegs auf diesen Sichern kann bzw. auch den Laptop wenn ich zb. über das Wochenende unterwegs bin. So hätte ich im Falle von Verlust eines der Geräte die Daten ja im Idealfall zu mindest auf dem Server. (ich muss mir um mobiles Datenvolumen keine Gedanken machen mein Arbeitgeber stellt seinen Angestellten Mobilfunk über einen "Business Volumen Sondervertrag" zur Verfügung, private Nutzung ist auch erlaubt) Der könnte aber dann zum Beispiel 1* die Woche über Nacht oder so auf die NAS/Server zu Hause gesichert werden. Cron und Rsync?

Wie du richtig anmerkst ist es kaum möglich live mit Daten vom Server wirklich zu arbeiten, da es die Leitung bei mir zu Hause nicht hergibt und auch LTE dafür nicht reichen dürfte. Genauso macht der Pi für größeres keinen Sinn.

Und hier wäre meiner Meinung nach für mich eine NAS/Homeserver ideal. Da ich aber oft nicht zuhause bin bzw. selten alte Bilder anschauen möchte bzw generell auf die Daten zugreifen muss. Dachte ich an WoL. Die anderen Familienmitglieder haben ehh kein Interesse an Technik. Für diese schwebt mir ein Script vor was einmal angeklickt wakeonlan macht und dann via robocopy im Windows Fall den Inhalt definierter Ordner sichert...

Das mit dem Xeon und mehr Ram würde mir gut gefallen aber ich habe selber eingesehen, dass es zu übertrieben für mein Vorhaben ist.

Die Platten habe ich ja schon da, aber ich hatte mich bewusst für Desktopplatten entschieden da ich ja kein 24/7 Betrieb plane und der Meinung war dass RED Platten zum Beispiel nicht auf öfter an und ausschalten stehen.
Genauso war/ist meine Befürchtung, dass eine NAS bzw so ein Microserver unter einer solchen Nutzung leiden könnte, da nicht dafür ausgelegt?



> Welches OS? Mit ZFS wäre es wohl sinnvoll (aber auch mehr Ram), mit Ext4 oder NTFS m.M.n. nicht. Es ist immer noch ein Heim-NAS, da machen für mich noch nicht einmal die Mehrkosten für RAID5 Sinn


Ich hatte da noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich hätte wohl einfach ext4 genommen.



> Rechnest Du mit dem HW-Ausfall? Ist Deine Hardware so schrottig? Mein oben erwähnter PC ist von 2007, stand jetzt 5 Jahre ohne Strom unter dem Tisch und läuft selbst mit Win 10 problemlos



Nee als schrottig würde ich die nicht bezeichnen. Wurde immer ordnungsgemäß behandelt. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung wie lange die Lebenserwartung solcher Komponenten ist.
Du scheinst aber dann wohl der Meinung zu sein dass man das Zeug noch bedenkenlos einsetzen könnte und ich somit einfach was neues installieren und weiter nutzen kann? Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle.

Zum Thema Umwelt hatte ich mir in diesem Moment eigentlich keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber da wäre die Weiternutzung tatsächlich vorzuziehen.

Mein Ziel wäre halt, dass am Ende irgendwie dann doch alles auf der NAS liegt und ich diese einfach sichere und somit alles was es Wert ist, auch im Backup landet. Ohne hier ne externe Ran und da mal Handy an PC zum kopieren usw...

Aber die eine Frage lässt mir trotzdem keine Ruhe. Leiden Serverkomponenten bzw. NAS und Platten die auf 24/7 ausgelegt sind unter einer davon abweichenden Nutzung, also wenn man die nur gelegentlich einschaltet?


----------



## Stockmann (9. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*

Mal ne kurze Frage so nebenbei, versuch doch einfach anstatt so viele Betriebssysteme nur ein Betriebssystem zu verwenden.
Die unterschiedlichen Systeme müssen ja abgesichert werden und und und.
Ein das selbe Betriebssystem auf V-Server und Computer verwenden und fertig.
Las den Rassberry da einfach raus.

Edit: Ich meine damit (nicht böse gemeint), man kann es halt auch kompliziert machen.

Edit2: Mögliches Lösungsbeispiel für dich:
Auf dem V-Server und deinem PC zuhause installierst du den HyperV Server von Microsoft (ist kostenlos).
Auf beiden Servern 2 VMs -> Einmal eine VM mit bsp. Nextcloud auf die andere Firewall Sophos XG Home (ist ebenfalls kostenlos).
Firewall so konfigurieren das die VM nur aus dem VPN Netzwerk erreichbar ist.
Zu hause im Netzwerk den DNS Eintrag der VPN Verbindung auf die Lokale Firewall umleiten.
Dann einfach die VPN Verbindung starten auf dem Endgerät man hat Zugriff auf die Cloud. 
Die Verbindung ist dabei immer Verschlüsselt egal ob unterwegs oder im Heimnetz.


----------



## fotoman (10. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett LÃ¶sung? mÃ¶chte aber on-demand Nutzung*



> Mir ist klar, dass der Strom braucht aber das ist ehh im Preis einbegriffen,


Der einzige Grund für mich auf den Strom zu achten, ist der Preis (und das nicht nur, weil ich einen Ökostrom-Anbieter habe). Wie alles, läuft es bei mir am Ende auf die Kosten und den Lärm hinaus, den die Geräte bei mir produzieren. So lange der vServer eine Eh-Da Ressource ist, muss man die Kosten dafür natürlich nicht in das Gesamtkonzept mit einrechnen.



> Für diese schwebt mir ein Script vor was einmal angeklickt wakeonlan macht und dann via robocopy im Windows Fall den Inhalt definierter Ordner sichert...


Nur zur Sicherung ist das sicher möglich, wenn aber auch Videos vom NAS auf dem Tablet von ihnen angeschaut werden sollen, ist eine ähnliche Lösung m.M.n. schon zu aufwändig.

Robocopy hat zusätzlich das Problem, dass es mit geöffneten Dateien nicht umgehen kann (z.B. Thunderbird- oder Outlook-Mailarchive auf dem lokalen Rechner). Daher sichere ich meinen PC per Robocopy nur beim Runterfahren, was in der Regel einmal täglich der Fall ist.

Liege ich aber auf dem Sofa, möchte per Tablet eine Datei auf dem NAS ansehen und dieses läuft gerade nicht, dann überlege ich mir fünfmal, ob das jetzt sein muss oder nicht (Komfort gegen Geld für das Dauerlauf-NAS). Das Hochfahren der Platten kann ich noch abwarten (beim QNap kann das ohne Patch leider nicht vernünftig konfigurieren), aber das komplette Booten meines QNap ist eine Qual und dauert ca. 3 Minuten. Wie schnell Windows oder Linux per WoL aufwacht, kann ich nicht testen, weder das QNap noch der Q6600 können WoL.



> Das mit dem Xeon und mehr Ram würde mir gut gefallen aber ich habe selber eingesehen, dass es zu übertrieben für mein Vorhaben ist.


Keine Frage, er wäre eine schöne, aber auch teure Investition, für die man eine reale Anwendung haben sollte. Ich hatte mir schon Teile für einen Server ausgesucht (Pentium G4560, Supermicro X11SSH-F mit Fernwartung per Browser, 16 GB oder gleich 32 GB ECC Ram, dazu ein leises Gehäuse für mind. 4, eher mehr Platten). Damit bin ich halt bei >500 Euro, was es mir nicht wert ist und ich werde das alles erst einmal mit dem alten Q6600 testen.

Fehlendes WoL bedeutete dann halt einmal am Abend den Rechner anschalten und zusammen mit den Shutdown des PC (oder alternativ des Tablet) herunter fahren.



> Ich hatte da noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich hätte wohl einfach ext4 genommen.


Bis vor kurzem war noch mein Wunsch (und der Hauptgrund für einen Eigenbau), ZFS zu nutzen. Insb. um eine automatische Korrektur von Bitfehlern in den Daten zu haben. Den Wunsch nach Deduplikation habe ich schon begraben, dafür braucht FreeNAS mit ZFS viel zu viel Ram, das ich lieber für VMs nutzen würde.

Für alles andere sehe ich keinen Mehrwert in einem Serverboard mit ECC-Ram. Außer vieleicht noch die vollständige Fernwartung per Web-Browser (gibt es nur mit echten Serverboards, dann kann ich auch ein paar Euro für ECC-Ram oben drauf legen) und für die Zukunft 10 GBit Lan. Die billigen Boards mit aufgelötetem Celeron haben noch nicht einmal einen PCIe 3.0 x4 Slot.



> Du scheinst aber dann wohl der Meinung zu sein dass man das Zeug noch bedenkenlos einsetzen könnte und ich somit einfach was neues installieren und weiter nutzen kann? Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle.


Nachdem mein PC schon seit 6 Jahren fast ohne HW-Fehler läuft (zumindest Mainboard, CPU und RAM) und auch der 10 Jahre alte Q6600 fehlerfrei funktioniert, habe ich im privaten Umfeld keine Bedenken.

Auch neue Komponeten können ausfallen (vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir Produktiv mit HP Proliant Servern massivste Probleme, die haben zum Teil noch nicht einmal einen Burn-In von ein paar Tagen ausgehalten).

Wenn man mit einem Ausfall rechnet und das NAS danach auf eine ähnliche HW wieder aufgesetzt werden soll, könnte man zu der Lösung von Stockmann greifen (falls die Virtualisierung mit dem Athlon II funktioniert)

Mir ist privat weniger die Verfügbarkeit wie die Datensicherheit wichtig. Fällt die HW abseits der HDDs aus, muss sie halt ersetzt werden. Das ist bei einem Eigenbau viel einfacher wie bei einem Fertig-NAS. Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Platten in einem neuen QNap-Gehäuse einfach nutzbar sind und es die Konfiguration vollständig erkennt.



> Aber die eine Frage lässt mir trotzdem keine Ruhe. Leiden Serverkomponenten bzw. NAS und Platten die auf 24/7 ausgelegt sind unter einer davon abweichenden Nutzung, also wenn man die nur gelegentlich einschaltet?


Wenn ich "Serverplatten" mal als "einfache" SATA 24/7 "NAS" Platten ansehe (wie eine WD Red oder Seagate IronWolf NAS), dann dürften sie nicht leiden. WD verbaut die Red z.B. auch im WD MyCloud, das mit Sicherheit fast nirgendo wirklich 24/7 genutzt wird.

WD Red sind mit einem Load/Unload Cycel Count von 600.000 spezifiziert. Falls sie also nicht, wie alte WD Green, falsch konfiguriet ist und alle paar Sekunden ihren Kopf parkt (sondern nur dann, wenn das NAS die Platte abschaltet), dann darf das kein Problem sein. Ähnliches wird vermutlich auch für andere NAS-Platten gelten.

Wenn Du also Dein NAS nicht öfters wie 24 mal am Tag herunter fähst und es im Schnitt 250 Tage/Jahr nutzt, dann solte die Platte das nach Spezifikation ca. 10 Jahre lang mitmachen.

Hier kommt jemand auf ähnliche Ergebnisse
WD Green und WD Blue anstatt WD Red im NAS - Fotoblog web-done.de

Und wenn ich dem hier glaube
What I learnt from using WD Red disks to build a home NAS | With Blue Ink
dann gehen die WD Red nicht in den Stromsparmodus, wenn das NAS dies anfordert. Ein echtes Sleep des gesamten NAS ist davon natürlich nicht betroffen (also das, was Du möchtest).


----------



## D3LU (10. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*

Hi,
vielen Dank euch beiden.



> Auf beiden Servern 2 VMs -> Einmal eine VM mit bsp. Nextcloud auf die andere Firewall Sophos XG Home (ist ebenfalls kostenlos).
> Firewall so konfigurieren das die VM nur aus dem VPN Netzwerk erreichbar ist.





> Wenn man mit einem Ausfall rechnet und das NAS danach auf eine ähnliche HW wieder aufgesetzt werden soll, könnte man zu der Lösung von Stockmann greifen (falls die Virtualisierung mit dem Athlon II funktioniert)


Das klingt nach einem interessanten Konzept, also das mit Virtualisierung. 
Ich werde wohl schauen dass ich auf der "NAS/Home-Server" einen Hypervisor installiere und darin dann eine VM mit Openmediavault einrichte. Falls dann doch was von Hardware kaputt geht kann die VM umziehen.

Mit VPN kenne ich mich nur fast gar nicht aus. Aber was ich bis jetzt auf die schnelle darüber gelesen habe zeigt mir keinerlei Vorteile bzw Sicherheitsgewinn. Denn verschlüsselten Transport erreiche ich doch auch über TLS und Nextcloud kann man mit 2FA absichern?

Was wären denn sonst Vorteile die ein solches Setup sonst hätte?



> Nur zur Sicherung ist das sicher möglich, wenn aber auch Videos vom NAS auf dem Tablet von ihnen angeschaut werden sollen, ist eine ähnliche Lösung m.M.n. schon zu aufwändig.


Momentan bin ich am recherchieren ob bzw. wie ich WOL mit "Pattern Match" eingerichtet bekomme. (laut Wikipedia kann dann jedes an den "PC" gerichtetes Datenpaket aufwecken)



> Robocopy hat zusätzlich das Problem, dass es mit geöffneten Dateien nicht umgehen kann (z.B. Thunderbird- oder Outlook-Mailarchive auf dem lokalen Rechner). Daher sichere ich meinen PC per Robocopy nur beim Runterfahren, was in der Regel einmal täglich der Fall ist.


Das mit den geöffneten Dateien war mir nicht bekannt. Das stellt ein Problem dar.

Wie hast Du das mit "beim Runterfahren" realisiert. Hast Du da ne Möglichkeit bei Shutdown einzuklinken? Oder startest Du von Hand wenn Du alles geschlossen hast und vorm herunterfahren auslösen bist?

Danke und Grüße
D3LU


----------



## Stockmann (11. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*



D3LU schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen Dank euch beiden.
> 
> 
> ...


Sicherheit, Sicherheit und nochmals Sicherheit.
Du willst ja deine "persönlichen" Daten vom Internet aus zugänglich machen.
Der Vorteil liegt darin, das du wenn du den Server über das Internet erreichbar machst, auch eine gewisse Anforderung an das Sicherheit Konzept brauchst.
Das heißt nicht nur NextCloud muss sicher sein, sonder auch der Webserver und "Grundserver" der dahinter steht.

Über VPN sieht es etwas anders aus. Wenn der Server nur über VPN erreichbar ist, sind die Anforderungen an des Wissen des User nicht so hoch.
Dann ist der Server nicht mehr erreichbar über das Internet.
Oder anders gesagt, der Server hat nur noch ein Sicherheitsproblem bei Firewall Exploits oder einer falschen Firewall Konfiguration.
Sicherheitslücken bei der Cloud sind dann grob gesagt -> Egal.  

Die Sophos UTM Home Edition hat auch noch mehr Vorteile -> Sicherheitsfunktionen.

Offene Ports der Firewall -> Webinterface, Userportal und VPN.
Mehr wird dann nicht mehr benötigt.
Und falls doch, die Sophos hat eine Webserver Protection.



D3LU schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich am recherchieren ob bzw. wie ich WOL mit "Pattern Match" eingerichtet bekomme. (laut Wikipedia kann dann jedes an den "PC" gerichtetes Datenpaket aufwecken)
> 
> 
> Das mit den geöffneten Dateien war mir nicht bekannt. Das stellt ein Problem dar.
> ...



WakeOnLan -> würde ich persönlich nicht machen.
Einfach darauf achten das die Festplatten im IDLE sind.

Der HP Proliant Server hat zum beispiel ein iLO interface, was sehr geil ist.
Darüber lässt sich bestimmt einiges Realisieren.

Desweiteren wie gesagt -> Bau dir ein Nextcloud Cluster auf.

Und für das Backup vom Lokalen PC -> Kauf dir einfach ne Acronis True Image Home Version.
Nichts gegen Lösungen mit Robocopy oder so, aber wieso für die paar Euro das Leben unnötig schwer machen.

Edit:
Wenn Microsoft HyperV Server 2016 benutzt wird, hast du einen Windows Unterbau. Du kannst per MMC Konsole vom Lokalen Computer auf die Aufgabenplanung der Servers zugreifen und Automatischen Shutdown einrichten.
Oder bei Windows Servern über die CMD bzw. Batch Datei: shutdown –s -t zeit_in_sek –m \\computername

Edit2: Was für eine Internet Verbindung hast du zuhause überhaupt?


----------



## fotoman (11. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*



D3LU schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem interessanten Konzept, also das mit Virtualisierung.


Für mich fehlt dabei allerdings noch ein Teil des Konzeptes, nämlich der Sleep-Modus des Servers. Aber vieleicht kann man mit dem Hyper-V Server auch einfach die VMs pausieren ohne, dass sie "intern" etwas davon mitbekommen.



D3LU schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich am recherchieren ob bzw. wie ich WOL mit "Pattern Match" eingerichtet bekomme. (laut Wikipedia kann dann jedes an den "PC" gerichtetes Datenpaket aufwecken)


Wenn Du einen einfachen Weg findest, poste ihn bitte. Mir fällt nämlich schon rein logisch keiner ein, der auch funktionieren wird:

- Netzwerk Broadcast: irgendein Client möchte alle im Netz verfügbaren Rechner ermitteln -> mein NAS springt an, obwohl ich vorher weiss, dass ich es nicht benötigen werde. Hier mag das Paket allerdings nicht direkt an die IP des PCs gerichtete sind und damit für WoL ignoriert werden.
- Ein Netzlaufwerk oder gar iSCSI-Laufwerkt ist am PC eingebunden: NAS springt an, sobald der PC gebootet wird. Egal, ob ich auf die Laufwerke zugreifen will oder nicht (sie sind halt im Explorer oder der Datenträgerverwaltung eingebunden).

Für genau solche Dinge, in Kombination mit der Bootzeit meines NAS, habe ich schon öfters über enie HW-Lösung nachgedacht, bei der ich irgendwie (vom PC oder Tabelt gesteuert) die Netzwerkverbindung zum NAS physikalisch unterbinden könnte. Gefunden habe ich noch nichts. das wäre halt genau dieses WoL Magic-Paket, wenn das NAS WoL könnte.

Man könnte natürlich den Broadcast im Router blocken und die Laufwerke jedesmal neu einbinden oder gleich den Port im Router temporär abklemmen. Dann bin ich aber wieder beim Punkt "Komfort gegen Kosten".



D3LU schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das mit "beim Runterfahren" realisiert. Hast Du da ne Möglichkeit bei Shutdown einzuklinken? Oder startest Du von Hand wenn Du alles geschlossen hast und vorm herunterfahren auslösen bist?


Einbinden in den Shutdown geht mit Win 10 Home leider nicht, ohne einen eigenen Windows-Service zu schreiben (wozu ich immer noch zu faul war). Daher habe ich eine Batch-Datei auf dem Desktop (oder im Startmenü), mit der ich das Backup anstoße und danach einen "shutdown -s -t 0" ausführe.

Geöffente Dateien werden ignoreirt, da ich sowieso vorher alles manuell schließe. Thunderbird könnte ich aber auch per "pskill" und ein paar Zeilen Batch schließen. Es gibt auch Copy-Tools, welche die Dateien mittels Windows Shadow Copy kopieren.

Meine Lösung ist eine Krücke bis zu Umzug und dem damit einher gehenden Aufbau des Q6600-Servers in der neuen Wohnung. Dann soll das (versionierte) Backup vom Server aus gesteuert werden, damit auch ein Verschlüsselungstrojaner keine Chance mehr hätte. Zusätzlich könnte ich das Backup auf dem Server verschlüsseln und Nachts auf meinen Webspace hochladen. Das Backup der Daten, die sich regelmäßig ändern, ist nur ca. 13 GB groß. Massendaten wie unveränderliche Bilder oder Videos werden bei Bedarf auf USB-Platte gesichert.



Stockmann schrieb:


> Und für das Backup vom Lokalen PC -> Kauf dir einfach ne Acronis True Image Home Version.
> Nichts gegen Lösungen mit Robocopy oder so, aber wieso für die paar Euro  das Leben unnötig schwer machen.


Weil man sich damit schon  wieder von einer Fremdsoftware und deren Dateiformat abhängig macht.

Ich  hatte TI2011 bis zum Umstieg auf Win 10 laufen. Wehe, man hat bei TI  irgendwas falsch konfiguriert oder es schon nur gewagt, ein (aus meiner Sicht) nicht mehr benötigtes, altes Backup zu löschen. Dann war  Handarbeit angesegt, damit die Versionsketten wieder komplett liefen und  auch das neue Backup ohne Fehlermeldung durchgeführt wurde.

Ob ich meine TI2011 Backups noch mit TI2017 öffnen könnte, ist laut  Wikipedia fraglich. Ich komme mittlerweile vermutlich nur noch über die  Boot-CD von TI2011 an die alten Daten. Die Robocopy/7zip Archive kann ich auf jedem  beliebigen Computer/Tablet öffnen, und das bei physikalischer Lesbarkeit der Archive auch in 20 Jahren noch.


----------



## Stockmann (11. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*



fotoman schrieb:


> Weil man sich damit schon  wieder von einer Fremdsoftware und deren Dateiformat abhängig macht.
> 
> Ich  hatte TI2011 bis zum Umstieg auf Win 10 laufen. Wehe, man hat bei TI  irgendwas falsch konfiguriert oder es schon nur gewagt, ein (aus meiner Sicht) nicht mehr benötigtes, altes Backup zu löschen. Dann war  Handarbeit angesegt, damit die Versionsketten wieder komplett liefen und  auch das neue Backup ohne Fehlermeldung durchgeführt wurde.
> 
> Ob ich meine TI2011 Backups noch mit TI2017 öffnen könnte, ist laut  Wikipedia fraglich. Ich komme mittlerweile vermutlich nur noch über die  Boot-CD von TI2011 an die alten Daten. Die Robocopy/7zip Archive kann ich auf jedem  beliebigen Computer/Tablet öffnen, und das bei physikalischer Lesbarkeit der Archive auch in 20 Jahren noch.



Mir persönlich wäre es egal ob ich meine 2011er Backups noch öffnen muss.
Weil es sind Backups -> Die werden nur im Notfall gebraucht.
Solange wie ich Sie nicht öffnen muss, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Vielleicht war es in der 2011er Version noch so oder eine falsche Konfiguration von dir. Aber solange man die richtige Backup Methode wählt kann man die alten immer per Hand löschen.


----------



## fotoman (11. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*

In der Regel habe ich nichts von Hand gelöscht. Die Backp-Methode war: Aufbewahrung 30 Tage, alle 7 Tage ein Vollbackup und zwischendrin inkrementell. Irgendwann wollte ich halt die alten Backups (z.B. 20 Tage und älter) mal löschen, weil ich den Platz brauchte. Das war es dann mit dem Backup. Bevor ich es in TI nicht wieder korrigiert hatte, wurden auch keine neuen Backups mehr angelegt.



Stockmann schrieb:


> Weil es sind Backups -> Die werden nur im Notfall gebraucht.


Bei mir war der "Notfall" schon ein paar mal, die Uraltversion von Dokumenten nochmal ansehen zu wollen. Diese können durchaus 5-6 Jahre alt sein. Mit installiertem TI geht das problemlos, ohne muss man erst mal einen Rechner finden, der sich mit dem alten TI noch booten lässt.

Aber all das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.  Bei mir hat am Ende eine ganze andere Aktion den Todesstoß für TI gegeben. Als ich es benötigt hätte und Ende 2014 die neue Version kaufen wollte, gab es immer noch keine UEFI x86 Unterstützung (was ich zwingend für mein Tablet benötigte, solche Tablets waren seit mind. Anfang 2014 auf dem Markt). Andere Backup-Softwar konnte das und in den Foren bei Acroins war auch eher Unverständis für diesen Wunsch zu entnehmen. Für eine Backup-Software, die nicht alle verfügbaren Windows-Systeme unterstützt, wollte ich kein Geld mehr ausgeben.

Eine ganz andere Frage wäre mir allerdings wichtiger (und u.U. auch D3LU), da Du Hyper-V wohl kennst:
kann man mit MS HyperV Server 2016 den gesamten Server ohne manuellen Shutdown der VMs in Suspend To Ram/Suspend to Disk schicken und danach wieder erfolgreich aufwecken? U.U. kann Hyper-V Server den VMs auch signalisieren, dass sie selber in Suspend to Disk gehen sollen.

 Es geht hier ja um einen Heimserver. Dieser muss nicht immer laufen. Wenn die mobil benötigten Daten auf dem vServer liegen, wie bei D3LU, sowieso nicht. Damit macht es durchaus einen Unterschied, ob der Heimserver 5*12 Stunden (oder noch viel mehr) je Woche 20-40 W verbraucht (Server aktiv, Platten im Sleep) oder 1-2 W (Server in Sleep) während niemand zu Hause ist.


----------



## Stockmann (12. September 2017)

*AW: "NAS" bauen vs. komplett Lösung? möchte aber on-demand Nutzung*

Generell kann man bei HyperV natürlich die VMs "pausieren".
Oder man kann sagen was passieren soll wenn das Host-System herunterfahrt.
Das heißt Host-System fährt herunter -> VMs werden automatisch "gespeichert", heruntergefahren oder ausgeschaltet.
Und sobald das Host-System startet -> "keine aktion" bzw. VMs starten.


Auf das Thema:
Festplatten Standby ist auch möglich, allerdings denke ich nicht das es mit einem Linux Server möglich ist bzw. diese müssten dann in den Standby gehen.
Ich denke die meisten Features stehen nur Gen2 VMs zur Verfügung.

Man muss halt selbst Hand anlegen, generell sind HyperV Server bzw. Server Rollen dafür ausgelegt 24/7/365 zu laufen.
Früher war es so, das das mit aktivieren Hypevisor automatisch jegliche Energiesparfunktionen deaktiviert wurden.
Man kann dies aber vielleicht auch umgehen -> Windows 10 installieren und dort die HyperV Rolle installieren.
Dann stehen einem für den Client alle Energiesparfunktionen zur Verfügung soweit mir bekannt.
Allerdings müssen die VMs dass natürlich auch unterstürzen.

Das ist aber, basierend auf meiner Erfahrung eher Theoretischer Natur.

Für mich gilt:
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, baue ich dieses ganze Scenario mal selber nach und schaue dann mal was Stromverbrauch, Leistung und Verfügbarkeit angeht.


----------

